# Somethings Diffrent here



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

It seem awfully quite around here, for what looks like may be a decent season.

And what up wit the board, its all fulglyed up. Takes forever to look back to old posts, almost wore out my clicker finger. 
Got to remember the bs I may of spouted in the past on the old board. Dont want to repeat myself.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah it seems realy quite compared to past years.Looks like we might be in for a bumper season.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi ant. Is there a new board somewhere every one moved to? Cant say has I like the lay out of this new format.
Maybe I am not alone and every moved on.
The old board always started to rev up in late March and turned into almost a chat room by April.


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

If you look at the top of the page, left hand side just under your heading you will see a button that says ohio, click on that and you will see the old style board, what shows up on the front page are the most recent post by everybody, Or you can look at the very top and there is a button that says Message Boards, click that and all of the states will come up, find ohio and click it...old style board. 
Have you all looked at the MorelHunters.com site, lots of people there. http://morelhunters.com/


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

I am still here, checking in for the most part Sciotoguy, Hope you find bunches. Julie has been ill, in and out of the hospital but hopeful she will be okay for morel season and more!


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi shroomdawg,

Didnt know of the name change. 
Hope Julie will be up to some hunting, hate for her to miss out on what may be a good year.

Awful purty avatar you have there.

Mine is of me filling up some jugs of pure spring water. Branch water fur cutting my medicine,, ya know.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Sciotaguy I got the rumatizz bad. I need some medicine.Me joints ache something fierce.Not sure I can get around the woods to hunt!


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

@ Scott C good to hear from you! I have called Julie after I spoke with you, well, yesterday and it went to voice mail. Don't want to over do my friendship with Her by bugging Her. I know She will get back to me when she is up to it. Keeping Her and Others on the Board in My Prayers! I Just Think of Her all the time and want to go on a Hunt with Her if She is up to it. If not a Walk will be Great! So wanted to Meet up with You and Julie,Ant,Pedro,902nd and others last year. Pray I can do that this Year! 
Went out last Friday and Sat., The Woods Are Waking Up! Little new green on the ground,moss,wet soil, honeysuckle tiny leaves coming out, White Flowers that I have never seen before, Buds on the Trees, new shoots of what ever is growing, Deer, and Briars galore! Praying for a Great Morel Year for All! 
@ All Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

@ant 
Sorry ant, just got barely enough for myself. Thinken I may need it all, the way this season is looking.

Iffen you get laid lo, you can always tell me your spots, and I will go pickeum for you.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

When the shroom pics/finds start rolling in, it should all be kept within one topic, or will everyone be posting on the archived message board when the time comes? 
I don't like the idea of jumping all over to see pics or read the stories . With the old format you just picked up where you last left off and scrolled on through. :-| 
I don't have plans for a hike til middle of next week. I am sure of finding some and also sure they won't have any size to em yet. I'm just hoping to get some good pics and see plenty of em coming on. The weather has been good for just that.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

@ thunter
Feel free to post ur finds here, and what ever. Or someone can make a General post, and we all can all post to that.

I think the archived board is closed for posting.

I also like the old format,, so if it you wants, use this topic and post just under this one and it may be like the old one.
Maybe and perhaps,, till they start a poppen. 2 weeks


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey thunter, glad to see you back and agree it is daunting chasing threads, if you click on Ohio at the top it lists the most recent posts in each thread for freshness. I agree also here a good 10 or 14 days for any size and numbers. 
I have seen forsythia in bloom, daffodils open, crocus in bloom and some late dandelions which bloomed in December are seeding out, those don't count LOL. Natural indicators are simply guidelines and shows how each season's flush changes based on weather conditions. Brrrrrr. Been out a couple times to stretch legs and am just now seeing some green on the honeysuckle scattered at best. Trees have been in bud for weeks, we simply need a warm up and thunderstorms, good earthsoakers at the right time.


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

@ thunter I agree about having to go through the differnet threads to read to find out what is going on. As well as sciotoguy and scott c. I think it would be a Good Idea to start a New Thread, and Post to it, so it will be in order. Now, to Pick the Name so Everyone could Post to. IMO, not that it counts, but, I think a Name Of: Morel Finds In Ohio, or Something like that, so everyone could follow, post finds and pictures, and it would be in order, instead of jumping around. Hope that is Ok with Jack Admin.?! Let Me Know what You All Think?! Or come up with another Name for All to Follow! Anyway, going out for a walk later. Prayers to All! Good Luck on Your Hunts! Stay Safe! 

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey all..... everyones trickling in, starting to fee like we're all getting lined up waiting for that pistol to sound off :wink: 
Xrandog has right idea, maybe admin can lock that "ohio finds/pics/location" topic at top so we dont have to chase it. That would be nice.
Cant wait to get out there, gonna be bitter sweet, one of my hottest spots the last few yrs. had blue slashes scattered about the woods last season  ....hate it when that happens
Good luck all


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@thunter, Emerald Ash borer marking on trees? Sad sad sad....I also agree a central posting point is a great idea.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone have any opinion on if the ash will be like the elms, has far has continuing the cycle

or hunting stumps of ash? Will we be looking for 10 year old dead trees pealing ash bark,, in a few year???


Do ash sucker up??,, mine did not,, but found a few around the big stump.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Did a post of mine just get deleted.? I would of swore I replied to the Super Picker, ( I giggle every time I type that) and made a shout out to SDawg.
But I cant find it. Perhaps I haven't clicked the right thread yet... darn this new fangled intrenets.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Test one two,.,,,, test one ,,,, one,,,, two,,, test,,,,,, any 902 about. Check,,,,, check ,,,??.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

yeppers lol


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn that was a fast call out, Always new to count on the 902


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

lol - was tring to find a good gear for mushroom hunting http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=bigfoot%20costume&amp;source=web&amp;cd=6&amp;cad=rja&amp;sqi=2&amp;ved=0CHAQFjAF&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.partycity.com%2Fproduct%2Fadult%2Bbig%2Bfoot%2Bcostume.do&amp;ei=WxpeUc6iOOK3iwKr4oBw&amp;usg=AFQjCNFmUy1d1NyaWSWrVXrACabjN5N4kg&amp;bvm=bv.44770516,d.cGE


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Likely to get shot,,, unless your downtown and all. i kinda doubt you can pull it offf,,, but then???


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

lol - look at topix boots and other gear - i did get a laugh on that.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep,,, depends on the how high the water is,,, and whats you wanting to do in the water,,, kinda reminds me of a story in Mexico.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

oh yeah


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

we do need to make a picture page and a B S page or topix


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

O ya,,,,, donkey and all.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

is it a good story -


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

It was a good strory,,, but it was so long ago, I forgot the good parts. but then,,,, there was a bunch of parts.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah lol-you tell the punch line and then, well all this happened first - the joke is all fudged up


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Naw I tel you,,, but I cant tell you on here,,, but you already know. that.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

and make a joke forum-hell ill make a 902nd forum just to B S with me lol


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

scotts c avatar had nuthin on me after a week south of the boarder.. in 85,,, penicillin all the way man. had to drink it. You ever drink penicillin? OOO yayy. hrry allthe way.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

lol-nope never drank it :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

dont,,,, over and out,,,till later,,,, nice to push base wit you.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

ok chief - im off here = later


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Sciotoguy Ive never drank it.But Ive had a silver bullet.Does that count?


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

thorazine shuffle with a demerol chaser-for figthing at bingo at VA-=if you kick a punk in the back of his head for me having the door open..hillbilly (1) columbus ***** (0) and off to picu with them saying "walk back to building 35" . OK SIR, and shuffle offf
@ant you know me/should i say salamander


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

" Emerald Ash borer marking on trees? Sad sad sad….I also agree a central posting point is a great idea."
@sott c......no, the blue (paint) slashes are trees that were marked for logging, in and around one of my honeyholes. I expect they'll be gone and im gonna be outa luck this spring and beyond for finding any shrooms at that locale.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah Scioto 902nd was involved in the newt fiasco.Im blaming the whole thing on him.Thats my story and Im sticking to it..


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

<span style="font-family: Verdana">They're finding them in KCMO. I'd be out lookin' now . . . 

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html
</span>


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Oops . . . posted to wrong state. This was meant for KCMO.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

I see what you did Jack with my deleted post. You put a last years post in its place.. And I hope to find the answer this year or next.

(Anyone have any opinion on if the ash will be like the elms, has far has continuing the cycle

or hunting stumps of ash? Will we be looking for 10 year old dead trees pealing ash bark,, in a few year???

Do ash sucker up??,, mine did not,, but found a few around the big stump.)


----------

